# Week-end ****



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Today I recieved my end of a trade with a BOTL.
I am very pleased:biggrin:*


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

David you are killing me!! That is awesome, what a trade!! Look at those OpusX :dribble :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. awsome


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You are Killing me Bro!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

David i think you made out damn nice brother,nice trade:biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

pure insanity....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

My god! What an awesome trade. I cant believe the smokes in there! What did you trade for it, your first born?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> My god! What an awesome trade. I cant believe the smokes in there! What did you trade for it, your first born?


:lol:No, it was a Dunhill pipe


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Amazing selection there man!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy crap David those Uppmans look amazing


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Jesus .....

How are those Forbidden X ? I almost bought one when I was in Vegas but I didnt win enough money.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

My god, did you have to give up your 1st born for those awsome smokes. Those are amazing!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Yeah..that would please me too!!! Nice!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

David--I knew it was you as soon as I saw those smokes

You're killing me man


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn, that's plain NUTS!l :dribble:

CD


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok David, keep the ISOM's! Send me the X's!! :lol:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

it wasn't his born he traded, it was his soul...
J/K


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

_*CRAP*_----------THOSE ALL LOOK FANTASTIC--GOTTA TRY THE uP #2, bolivar, Trinidad Lonsdale and the Por larraga. Just added to my wish list...:baffled:​


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!


Yeah! What he said!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn bro, WHat did you trade 'em, yer car?!?!

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, so that's what 'real' Upmann #2's look like.Very nice haul there.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the Cohiba Maduro5 layin off to the side that no one has mentioned... Those are goooooda!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

holy crap but dam great smokes


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Insanely nice ****.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

El Lechero said:


> Yeah! What he said!


I'll second that!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that is one nice BOTL!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Those Por Laranaga look very tasty, especially the Asia Pacific ones!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That's some serious smokes!! gotta wipe off the screen:dribble:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Ok David, keep the ISOM's! Send me the X's!! :lol:


:roflmao:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

THAT MUST HAVE BEEN A HELLUVA PIPE!!

Man, I would love to see your humidors.. It must look like high end city..


----------

